# New Kimber for the wife.



## CBTech (Jun 16, 2009)

The lady at the gun shop I frequent gave it to us. 
Hope I don't have to give a feed back on how it works. That means I would have had to get it used on me. 

Link to product. http://www.guardian-self-defense.com/guardianangel.htm


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 16, 2009)

Come on, let her use it on you, she needs to practice. It's not like there is a pepper spray range. It will only burn for a couple of hours.


----------



## arizonaguide (Jun 17, 2009)

Yup, that's good stuff. We sell it at the shop, and to my understanding it's more of a sticky "gel" coming at you a 90mph. Very effective, so they say. I am believer in pepper spray for folks who don't/can't carry a gun. Good post. Aim for the EYES!

PS: don't leave it in a hot car this summer. :)

PSS: So, uh...Galco holster? ;)


----------



## digrar (Jun 17, 2009)

Worst half hour of my life so far, bastard army strength OC spray. It's been 10 years and I can still feel my eyes watering.


----------



## parallel (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice. I may have to look into one of those for the wife. Has the misses decided upon a pistol yet? Maybe we should get together at the range and let her shoot the P239 of mine (and any other one that she would like) to see if she likes it.


----------



## 08steeda (Jun 17, 2009)

Man I was disappointed!!! I thought we were going to see some new Gun Porn!!!

Looks wicked!!! Need to get one for my wife and my Travel Kit!!


----------



## CBTech (Jun 17, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Man I was disappointed!!! I thought we were going to see some new Gun Porn!!!
> 
> Looks wicked!!! Need to get one for my wife and my Travel Kit!!



Yeah, I wish I had a Kimber .45 ACP. I would do all kinds of dirty things for a Kimber Pro Shop piece.

Parallel, I saw on that Henderson Defense site they have refurbished German Police P6's. Is that a 239? I know they have an "American Sig" three number designator as well. Too big for the little lady?

I bought a Walther PPK but she doesn't like that pistol.  I don't either.


----------

